# Setting up ATITool for Radeon X1950 XTX



## Altered (May 7, 2008)

First post so I have to say this is the best utility I have ever seen. Great work! Finally found a Fan Control that works without bugs.  I also love the simplicity of its layout. 
I do have a question as far as my 1950 XTX is there anyone running this card might want to share some tips or settings they found to be useful for FPS Games. Specifically I play Americas Army and notice my frames seem to fluctuate more than I would care for them to. 

Thanks


----------



## AKA_Dawg (May 16, 2008)

I have a X1950XT (close) and have found the 27.a version of ati tool worked the best. 27.b works well but for some-reason the voltage controls don't show up. I mainly used the fan controls to speed up during gaming and the gamma hotkeys(which I can't get to work on my new 3870)Your card will O/C well with ATi tool just set the fan to 100%, buy some ear-plugs, let her rip. I've had really good performance switching the memory clocks so you can experiment. I start with X1900XT timings.
X1950XT timimgs:11-11-15-15-10-44-0-0-15-6-11-13-32-25-14-54-10
X1900XT timings: 8-8-12-12-10-35-0-0-15-6-12-13-27-21-10-45-8

The XTX has DDR4 so you might want to try  X1900XTX timings if it has DDR4

Also if you set the fan speed based on temp, and you crash ati tool (i.e. lock up pc, have to hit the reset button) it sometimes switches the fan % to 0% so always double check your fan settings after a crash.


----------



## spud107 (May 16, 2008)

iv noticed with the beta of ati tray tools the voltage shows up for my friends 1950pro,
i dont know if it was functional, didn't mess with overclocking settings at the time,
but works on my 3870,


----------



## Kreij (May 16, 2008)

I use ATITool (0.27b4 which is actuall b3) on a pair of 1950xtx's in crossfire.
I only use it for the fan control.
The only problem I have is that it only remembers the fan settings for one of the cards, and I have to set the other card each time that I start ATITool.
I set my fans like this;
>0C : 31%
>40C : 50%
>45C : 75%
>50C : 100%
above that all at 100%

My computer sounds like a hoover vacuum when I am gaming, but I am more interested in keeping the cards cool than in the silence. When I am gaming, I am so immersed in the game that I probably would not notice the neighbor setting of a small tactical nuke


----------



## sneekypeet (May 16, 2008)

one sec expect an edit, I had a buddy who asked how to use ATItool with its 2D and 3D modes.


EDIT: there it is...http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=26640&highlight=woof


----------



## Altered (May 16, 2008)

Many thanks guys. I really appreciate the info. At the present time I am runing the card with the stock core (648) and memory (999) settings. actually the only thing I have changed is the fan settings to read.  
 0C : 25%
20C : 30%
30C : 40%
40C : 60%
45C : 70%
50C : 80%
55C : 90%
60C : 100%
So far gaming for hrs it has always ran in the mid 50s and idle at mid 40s. So just using casually the fan stays really pretty quiet at 70%. 
I have no clue what I would be doing with the timings so I probably will hold off changing them. Very good info though. 
Also in reading posts here I think I read that I do not want to instal CCC? I am currently running the Warcat 8.4 drivers with their CCC that is included with the drivers.  Also one thing I noticed the saved fan profile I have doesnt stay I have to go load my saved settings each time I restart my pc. Is this just a glitch or do I need to do something to get it to stay. 

Just the way I have the card now I scored on 3DMARK03 a score of 18028. Is that about right for my setup. I had no over clocks on my machine it was just set stock at 3.2GHz.


----------



## Kreij (May 16, 2008)

Hi Alt,

Your fan setting are how I initially set mine, but I found that there was no reason to set 0-40C in steps as the boards jump to 40C at idle. That is why I set the first one after 0C to 40C.

Yes, the profiles can be flakey sometimes. I don't load ATITool on startup, I just run it once windows comes up and then check the settings quick before gaming or whatever.


----------



## sneekypeet (May 16, 2008)

That link I sent ya, if I remember correctly, says there needs to be a 2D and 3D profile for things to work correctly. Set a base 2D set up for surfing. Then folloe up with a 3D profile to use while gaming!


----------



## AKA_Dawg (May 16, 2008)

to make your fan profile stick, just make a new profile with the default clocks since your not overclocking. Then save the fan settings to that profile. You can have it auto-load if you like.

I've never ran 3dmark03  only 05 -06 so I can't say about your score. I wouldn't worry about it. if AA is all you play( is that a UTengine? )I would guess one of the modified 7.2 -7.4 version drivers might be your best bet. I would say that your card is more than enough horse power to run at least 1280X1040 with Maxed settings. You would benefit from a processor upgrade. your card is limited by that


----------



## AKA_Dawg (May 16, 2008)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116036


----------



## Altered (May 16, 2008)

AKA_Dawg said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116036



Will my board work with this? I knew I was getting held back there and figured my board was aged but it has been a great one so I have rode it maybe to long.


----------



## DOM (May 16, 2008)

Altered said:


> Will my board work with this? I knew I was getting held back there and figured my board was aged but it has been a great one so I have rode it maybe to long.



Supports Socket 775 for Intel Pentium 4 / Pentium 4 EE / Pentium XE / Celeron D processors


----------



## Kreij (May 16, 2008)

AKA_Dawg said:


> to make your fan profile stick, just make a new profile with the default clocks since your not overclocking. Then save the fan settings to that profile. You can have it auto-load if you like.



Unfortunately, that doesn't work with crossfired cards. 
Works fine with a single card though.

I probably could flash the cards' BIOS's to make it stick, but I'm too lazy.


----------



## AKA_Dawg (May 16, 2008)

I didn't even notice the mobo. I won't work. Buy a processor and mobo to utilize the graphics card and the great memory you have. If you wanted to do it as cheaply as possible mabe $160-$175. I'd spend a little more for a 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115038 and 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813127030 if this mobo goes back on sale at $129.99

Your rig would scream! The sad thing is you might not notice much in AA.You would in BF2/BF2142


----------



## Altered (May 16, 2008)

Ok so my board needs upgraded to get a new processor. I will have to look for a bargin what other boards are recomended to be good stable boards for a decent price? That way I can watch for a sale.  I like hearing from end users and getting their opinions better than just reading reviews as I think some reviews are biased a little. 

Also what about this. 





> Also in reading posts here I think I read that I do not want to instal CCC? I am currently running the Warcat 8.4 drivers with their CCC that is included with the drivers.


 Should I not be running the CCC I never go into it for anything but just to look around and compare temp readings etc. 


Many thanks for the input from all of you.


----------



## AKA_Dawg (May 20, 2008)

I think if I remember right, that my X1950XT ran better with CCC installed. with newer drivers at least. I never went into it as well because the AA and AF never worked for me in BF2/BF2142. I would try it both ways. try the AI on advanced,normal, and off to see what works better also. Diff systems are going to have diff results I would assume. Pretty much any game that I've played with in-game Anti Alaising controls worked better with the CCC setting on "application controlled" and using the in-game controls. Does that even make sense? I'm sorry my typing and spelling skills are about the 3rd grade level.


----------



## Altered (May 21, 2008)

Well I am trying without CCC right now I had it on before but I hate having a bunch of software running especially that I don't use. Yes you make sense. Our posts are like two 3yr old typing I guess I get mine all messed up also but we are communicating so all is well.  It really is bad when the spellcheck gives me more than one option.  
Man I really appreciate your assistance I think I am on my way now. Im still hoping to score me a mb and cpu that will work decent. I just dont have the $ to drop right at the moment on new it appears.


----------

